# Abaetetuba (Pará) - Janeiro de 2022



## Amapá City (Aug 8, 2020)

Neste domingo, 9 de janeiro, tirei imagens do alto de um prédio de Abaetetuba, município de pouco mais de 160 mil habitantes no nordeste do Pará. O município ainda não tem nenhum prédio com mais de 10 andares. Os prédios mais altos chegam a 5, 6 andares. 

1 -










2 -










3 -










4 -










5 -










6 -










7 -










8 -


----------

